# Another Beautiful Very Feminine Drops Cardi (K)



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5469&lang=us


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. This is going to be a fun knit!!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Free till August 9. Thanks, very pretty lace stitch.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, that *is *beautiful.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't find on the page where to put in the code word to download for free. How does one do this? I thought maybe if I hit the buy it now button it would give me the codeword option. Help.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What a lovely pattern!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:?: 
Not understanding the responses.

This is a free Drops pattern.
breeze075's link - 
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5469&lang=us

All Drops patterns are free with no time limit nor codes to use.
It is in written form only, not a download.
The pattern instructions are lower on the page.
You will have to copy and paste the directions into a word document and then save it.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry, my reply got posted to the wrong pattern--it was for the Italian Solstice stole, free till August 9.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> Sorry, my reply got posted to the wrong pattern--it was for the Italian Solstice stole, free till August 9.


That would explain it.  :thumbup:


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5469&lang=us


I apologize. I posted these and realized they had been posted previously.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277246-1.html
(Fandango Wings Shawl)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277040-1.html
(Fireflies & Crickets Shawl)


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the beautiful pattern, It will go in the file of things I want to knit for myself. Tessa28


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a gorgeous pattern.


----------



## sheardlite (Dec 28, 2011)

I will definitely try this one. It is beautiful. Will post picture when I've finished it. Might also buy the same color.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

sheardlite said:


> I will definitely try this one. It is beautiful. Will post picture when I've finished it. Might also buy the same color.


Please do post a picture!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing it really is beautiful.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I get confused when the pattern Calles for reversing the pattern for the right side!
Can someone please explain?


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

To funny, that is the one i have been working on since christmas


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

There is a print pattern button that will allow you to print the pattern without having to select and print the pattern that is on the bottom of page. The button is on the right side of page.



Ermdog said:


> I can't find on the page where to put in the code word to download for free. How does one do this? I thought maybe if I hit the buy it now button it would give me the codeword option. Help.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for this.It is lovely.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Livingwaters said:


> To funny, that is the one i have been working on since christmas


How is it coming along?


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## madhatterhoho (Oct 25, 2011)

There isn't a code. Right at bottom of page are two boxes, one says print pattern, the other says picture.Hit print pattern and it will.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5469&lang=us


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is the one I'm going to make for my daughter. The yarn has been delivered and it's the same colour as the pattern. I haven't tried Drops patterns before so I'm hoping it all works out&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Livingwaters said:


> To funny, that is the one i have been working on since christmas


I'm going to make this for my daughter. Is the pattern easy to follow? I haven't started yet, but I will be soon. What colour are you doing? Would love to see photo when you have finished.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I like to have the body that goes with that cardi!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Livingwaters said:


> To funny, that is the one i have been working on since christmas


I'm going to be starting this pattern soon. Do you find the pattern is easy to follow? Would love to know how you feel about this pattern.
Thank you, Ros


----------

